# Why so violent??



## TEA (Jan 23, 2010)

Having moved to the UK 3 years ago, I have been asked why we left S.A. by British people. When I say it is because of 'crime', comments have been made about the level of poverty inherited from the Apartheid era, being the direct cause for this crime. I can understand that poverty would cause people to steal and perhaps even to kill, BUT I don't understand what poverty has to do with the *violent* crime we see in S.A.. Yes, I know that there were levels of violence against Black people in the townships and that apartheid created a dysfunctional broken society but it seems that most of the crime is being perpetrated by youngsters who did not witness this or even really experience living under the oppressive state. 
I am seriously battling to see how apartheid, broken families or poverty can be blamed for the shocking, inhuman acts of cruelty that criminal are inflicting on innocent people, and in some cases on people who have gone to great lengths to help them (point in case: a family friend's mother murdered by her maid's (of 25 years) son...this lady helped the family to buy a house, educate the son and even allowed this son of her maid to use the car). 
Does anyone have any thoughts on this?:confused2:


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

You raised a very interesting subject, but a very sensitive one especially on this forum, hence an almost reluctancy to respond. 

"In a recent address to Parliament, South African President Jacob Zuma stated that South Africa has a greater problem with violent crime than any other country in the world. President Zuma's comment took many observers by surprise, not least because it appears to play into the hands of those critics who have persistently claimed that South Africa is unfit to host the World Cup because of the crime problem in the country."

Let me start by saying that I have a number of black friends who are the salt of the earth, educated, God fearing and loving people whom I respect, learn from, love and deeply care for.

I also know white people who are trailer trash, with who I do not wish to associate with. Unfortunately there are those, (from all walks of life, cultures and languages) who are falling behind exponentially as the rest of the world develops, remaining (in relation to the speed of development of first world countries) primitive, uncivilized, uncultured, brutal, fierce, vicious, violent, uneducated, barbarian, referred to as savages, and unfortunately poor. They don’t have the intellectual capacity to understand that those who live well actually worked for it and deserved whatever wealth they accumulated.

It doesn’t make sense to them that a person could have herds of cattle, while he goes hungry. To a savage, killing a person to get what he wants or violently raping a woman to fulfil his immediate sexual needs, is basically normal and acceptable instinct and behaviour.

The above portraits the extreme, but in a developing country like South Africa, you will find hundreds of variants between being uncivilized and civilization as we know it. And then you still haven’t dealt with the civilized who occasionally act in ways similar to savages. It is so complicated and there is no quick fix to it.
It really is a sad state of affairs, and with Africa being the oldest inhabited and second largest continent in the world, having the world's richest concentration of minerals and gems one often wonders why development has been so slow in Africa over the decades.

I’m sure that many will have opinions on this, but the crucial question is whether Africa has the potential to develop at a faster pace than it is currently. I doubt it.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Tribalism = Simple as..... So long as the traditional values are upheld, SA and other African countries will be at odds with each other. Long before the Europeans set foot on Africa they were killing each other, rapping the woman of the weaker tribes and taking slaves which they eventually sold off to the Europeans for "stuff". Life holds little value in Africa.
(how to change it? - Who knows)


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

How to change it... Never will happen. It will be a bloodbath before this might come right.

We all know what needs to happen but no one wants to say it (because you get banned, you get comments like you are a racists... and and and..)

There's a HUGE diff. in culture. Black people believe this and white people believe that.

Who's right? Problem is there's 2 many black people who is uneducated but still they get paid more then what a white person with a degree. And this just because of their skin colour.

This will not change. This is why I want to leave and never come back. There's no more future in SA for white people. I'm no racist (but I have to admit that I hate people doing everything slow  )

But SA will not change until black and white people had enough and then it's going to be big problems.

I want to get out because I hate the idea of someone raping my wife... Maybe my kid one day. I hate the idea of not being able to sleep like God said we should do. I hate this country and I wish I can stand on grounds where nature is the cause of death.


----------

